# I had a busy Prop Building weekend



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

So, I got started this weekend on some of my bigger props that I wanted to build for this fall. I feel like I got quite a bit started, but a long way to do.









My Toe Pincher Coffin. I used ScareFX online method. http://www.scarefx.com/project_coffin_2.html 
And it worked really well I think. I made a few mistakes with the cutting, but was able to fix it pretty well. I want to distress it yet. Or maybe I'll just leave it out side for the rest of the summer and see what that does to it. LOL








I got my fog chiller built. I used the plans from GotFog web page http://www.gotfog.com/fog_machine_chiller.html
The only issue I'm having with it so far is that the paint I used (Krylon for plastic) does not seem to stick. I keeps flaking off. I may have to sand it down and start again. Any advice would be helpful.
I also got some of my cemetery fence done. I used a variety of sources on the net to build these. Simple but I like it. Looking forward to painting it up.








I also started on my columns for my fence, but didn't get a photo of them yet.
So, not too bad for a weekend project. Did it all myself. I'm sore, but proud. I'll keep you all posted on how things progress. I'm still going to build a few more stones, a full facade and a something special for the kiddies!
Thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work and some amazing progress. But your work area is by far, way to clean. I mean really, how do you expect to lose stuff in there. But really, you got a good start on Halloween. As far as the cooler goes, I would go over it with some fine steel wool to take the shine off the surface. It may also have some left over mold release on it, so rubbing it over with a alcohol based cleaner may help remove it. The problem is that there is nothing for the paint to hold onto. I would go over your pvc pipe on your fence with steel wool too. Just to take the shine off the surface. A lite rubbing should do it. Good job, you have the makings of a great haunt. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

great toe pincher coffin! I've been on the lookout for some old fences being torn down. BUt No luck yet so I may have to break down and buy some new fence pickets.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

That's a fantastic job! I wish I could get that much done by September, let alone a weekend!

I made a toe pincher coffin, well the top half of one, so it looks like it's half out of the ground, I spent waaaay too much time on details nobody would ever see, I used all old pallet wood for the materials as it was free, then I did the math and mitered every single blasted joint so they fit perfectly together. Nobody will ever see that in the dark, and only I get to see that after 5 years it's starting to need some reinforcement and repairs as it is coming loose from the lid opening and closing thousands of times over the years.

I am taking your design base and upgrading mine a bit if you don't mind..


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Everything looks great. You really got a lot done this weekend. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW! You really had a productive weekend and everything is looking great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I feel like such a slacker now.....:jol:


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

WOW! Looks great!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, you hit most of the projects on my to do list for this year in a weekend. The ScareFX instructions are fantastic along with his how to on building a large witch's cauldron. I want to build three coffins, with one being a coffin banger.

Please let me how the paint works for the fence. I have heard that pvc is difficult to paint. Also, what were the dimensions on your wood connecting pieces for the fence and was it a stock lumber size?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

PS. To hide my fogger, I started with a Kelly Green cooler and I just put a black cloth over the top of the white lid. You might want to test your design before the big day.

I had to use a bungee cord to get my lid extra secure to keep fog from releasing from the top. And I did not bother painting the pvc pipes, since I keep mine tucked in near some bushes. 

You can see my fog effect in my video link of my signature line.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Gosh I LOVE your toe pincher coffin, really, really nice work! And your fog chiller looks EXACTLY like mine. (so much so that when I go home I'm going to check to make sure my two chillers are still there, ha, ha) I scuffed the outside with a gray scuff pad and it's been five years and the paint is still on. You are an inspiration for me to get my butt busy!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, fabulous toe pincher!!!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great progress. I have yet to start.... Funny ...that was my thoughts exactly for your garage.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Amazing work, your coffin looks nice enough to be burried in.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Any updates about how the cemetery fence painting went and which method you employed for the pvc piping?

.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

As a funeral director I can tell you that you make a mean coffin my friend.


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

So sorry I haven't been back to this particular thread in a while. I'm ashamed to say that I've been too busy to be able to get back to any project. 

I want to thank EVERYONE for all the kind words about my props. I have yet to test the fog chiller, but I'm hoping that it will work as well as I've seen other work.

I've got one more fence to make. I need to build four (4) smaller pillars to go with the two (2) larger ones. My focus is to really try and get the cemetery area finished.

Hightbury and myself, (we both live in Akron) plan on getting together soon and doing a mini MnT. We want to build some MM reapers. So that's going to be fun. Been wanting one of those for some time now.

So let's see; this year I need to finish yet:
1. Cemetery fence - paint, distress and add moss
2. Large and small columns - paint, distress and add moss
3. Toe Pincher Coffin - distress a bit.
4. Monster Mud Reaper - Need to build and finish.
5. Frankenstein Monster - Need to build
6. Mad Monster Lab facade for interior of garage - Need to build. (this is going to be one heck of a project.)
7. Build lab machines and distress them.
8. Add Jacobs Ladder (already built) to machine and distress it.
9. Build rear projection screen (my special feature to the haunt)
10. --- Any thing else that I can try and fit into this years build! LOL

So I better get off my lazy butt and get things working again. Keep watching and I'll post some more as I keep working.

Again, thanks for the encouragement everyone.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great props so far - and that certainly is a large list of "To Do's". Looking forward to seeing the finished products.


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Way to knock it out of the park for a weekend project! Get it done! I hope they work out well for you!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work ..I built a monster mudd reaper a few years back I used pvc pipe and chicken wire for the frame BIG mistake that cloth soaked in the mudd mixture was so heavy I had to fight it and fight it to make it stay up in place ...I think next time I will use metal conduit and chicken wire but I will spray foam the bulky parts to prevent collapsing .....good luck to ya you got one good start going on there


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Any updates on the "to do" list?


----------

